# Compro DVB T300 - anobody managed to make it workable?

## dAlexis

Which tuner type are you using for this card? It's initialized, but no picture for analogTV (not speaking about DVB). Something trying to blink only on 67 tuner type, but it's only detecting workable channels (only several) without showing (tvtime). Maybe, problem with SECAM or amd64 kernel? dmesg & lsmod are attached.  

Any advice?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 66
> ...

 

----------

## dAlexis

Hm, after 3 years, new ati 9.6 drivers, kernel 2.6.30-r1 and unworkability of the card in vista after winupdate, I made the second attempt. Much better - all analog channels found by tvtime, but no sound. I have ctxfi driver installed, but tvtime is looking for /dev/mixer. All sound devices are in /dev/snd directory

```

# ls -l /dev/snd

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 Jul 10  2009 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 7 Jul 10  2009 controlC1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 Jul 10  2009 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 Jul 10 10:18 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 Jul 10  2009 pcmC1D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 Jul 10  2009 timer

```

Tuner can transfer sound using pci. 

controlC0 is ctxfi, controlC1 - is, as I think, saa7134 audio device. It's visible in kde 4.2 audio mixer, as saa7134 device, but controls are simply moving w/o sound... Any advice?

----------

